# Newfag Qs



## Narr Then (Dec 23, 2020)

When can I start using the  and other ratings that I'm currently not allowed to access...is it based on length of service, X amount of posts, or do I have to send nudes to someone?

Also, does the same shit apply to putting a tag on my profile? Coz I can't find where to do that anywhere.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Dec 23, 2020)

The only thing you need to know is that dogs can consent.


----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 23, 2020)

Send me your nudes and I will give you drink stickers.


----------



## Narr Then (Dec 23, 2020)

Clown Baby said:


> Send me your nudes and I will give you drink stickers.


If I'm sending nudes I want real drinks. None of these pussy cocktails either


----------



## fag0t (Dec 23, 2020)

you have to send feet pictures to null


----------



## Maskull (Dec 23, 2020)

fag0t said:


> you have to send feet pictures to null


He didn't even cum tribute mine.


----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 23, 2020)

Narr Then said:


> If I'm sending nudes I want real drinks. None of these pussy cocktails either


Put up or shut up, nerd.


----------



## Flake452 (Dec 23, 2020)

You don't get to them until you have inspired a mass shooting.


----------



## NerdShamer (Dec 23, 2020)

fag0t said:


> you have to send feet pictures to null


Proof that it works.


----------



## gh0stzero (Dec 23, 2020)

fag0t said:


> you have to send feet pictures to null


No you have to send them to me


----------



## Narr Then (Dec 23, 2020)

fag0t said:


> you have to send feet pictures to null





fag0t said:


> you have to send feet pictures to null






?


----------



## Narr Then (Dec 23, 2020)

Clown Baby said:


> Put up or shut up, nerd.


That's not how it works, drinks first.


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 23, 2020)

Tophat is the best sticker. Don't worry about the other ones.


----------



## Narr Then (Dec 23, 2020)

Flake452 said:


> You don't get to them until you have inspired a mass shooting.


I'm working on it.

I want the deviant sticker as well, I can see me getting a lot of use out of that.

Edit--thank you, kind kiwis!


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 23, 2020)

Do the Chris Chan challenge 
Drink fanta (specifically orange) laced with semen


----------



## Narr Then (Dec 23, 2020)

Frank D'arbo said:


> Do the Chris Chan challenge
> Drink fanta (specifically orange) laced with semen


Fuck that, can't stand Fanta.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Dec 23, 2020)

Narr Then said:


> Fuck that, can't stand Fanta.


But you're fine with semen, presumably.


----------



## Narr Then (Dec 23, 2020)

Expurgate Contradictions said:


> But you're fine with semen, presumably.


That was kind of the point petal. Wouldn't class it as one of my 5 a day like, but nothing against it.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Dec 23, 2020)

Give Null your cummies and he'll give you stickies.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Dec 23, 2020)

Narr Then said:
			
		

> is it based on length of service


Close. You have to service something of length.


----------



## Narr Then (Dec 25, 2020)

Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> Give Null your cummies and he'll give you stickies.


I just can't with the cummies 
After a couple of lines tho, who knows. 


Chive Turkey said:


> Close. You have to service something of length.


Don't fancy my chances of finding any round here tbh. Maybe I should stick to A&N for a while and leave the cows alone


----------

